# Using a Record 148



## Gizz (20 Sep 2012)

Hello, some time ago I've bought a Record 148 dowel jig on ebay. 
The enclosed manual did'nt gave the answer on my following question. 
How to make corner joints,with boards up to 26",while using the standard delivered rods ? 
I hope someone can help me ? I gladdy look forwards to all sorts of sollutions; through photo's ,links, and other website's,etc. 
Thank you very much for your help . 

Gizz


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Sep 2012)

If you can get hold of some metal rod of the correct diameter, the easiest solution would be to make up a pair of extra-long rods. Back in the 1970s when I bought my #148 dowelling jig, I was able to order a set of 36" rods from Record which have been very useful. That option is not available now as they no longer make the jig but it should be possible to make up some yourself.

If you are going to be dowelling wide boards you really need some extra bushes and bush carriers as well to avoid a lot of faffing about.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Gizz (20 Sep 2012)

Thank you Paul ,for your sugestion.
It 's no problem to make the longer rods ,but to get hold of the extra bushes and bush carrier wil not by easy ?

Gizz


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Sep 2012)

Gizz":2hddflby said:


> to get hold of the extra bushes and bush carrier wil not by easy ?



Yes, it's not easy. To get extra bushes and carriers it's probably easiest to buy a complete jig. That might not be a bad idea because if you use longer rods it's useful to have a second G-clamp as well.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

